# Anyone experience a blighted ovum?



## j3l (Jul 20, 2003)

I just went through this experience at 13 wks and am doing ok but have so many different emotions running through me. I had an exceptionally easy pregnancy/delivery with my first that this really caught me off guard. I am trying to just face each day as a fresh start.
j3l


----------



## mamaMAMAma (Nov 20, 2001)

I don't know if I had a blighted ovum or not. The ultrasound showed nothing (just a thick layer of uterine lining), the bleeding just started at 7 weeks. I also had a very healthy 1st pregnancy and birth, so I was devastated with the mc. It was 2 months ago. For me, the first 2 weeks - 1month was the hardest. Emotions come and go now... But I am able to enjoy being with dd and laugh again. Its hard, please be gentle and take good care of yourself. This board has been invaluable to me.


----------



## KatherineinCA (Apr 4, 2002)

j3l and mamaMAMAma,

My heart goes out to you both. I was told that my miscarriage at 10 weeks, in 1997, was a blighted ovum. It was a very painful experience (both physically and emotionally), and it took me a while to feel "stable" again.

I'm so sorry for what you're going through now. j3l, welcome to Mothering. This has been a very comforting place for me, and I'm sure you'll find the support you need here as well.

Love,
Katherine


----------



## moongazer (Sep 17, 2002)

First let me say that I'm so sorry for your loss. I had a blighted ovum, too, in December. I found out when I was 10 weeks and it took another 2 weeks to start the m/c. It was much harder physically than I thought it would be. It was hard emotionally too. I am still crying about it sometimes.
Please post here as often as you feel the need to. The women here are very kind and wise.
I wish you peace and comfort.
Moongazer


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

I had one 3 years ago. Devastated me. Finally came to peace w/ it by realizing that it wasn't the right time for that spirit.

sorry so brief, toy crisis is developing here.

allow yourself to grieve the loss, it's very real


----------



## j3l (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks for all of your support. My physical recovery was seeming to be ok- I bled for a day and then was pretty much done and then over a week later I started to bleed again. The nurse at my doctor's office said that was normal but now it has been four days and it is more like a menstrual period- could I have gotten a period less than two weeks after my d&c? I have read a lot of information and know that my chances of having a healthy pregnancy again are good- when the time is right. Thanks again.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

I THINK that's how mine went. I THINK my dr. wanted me to wait until after the next one; ie. the first "real" period to try. You have increased fertility for about 3 mos.


----------



## wendy7677 (Nov 8, 2003)

I just found out on Tuesday that I have a blighted ovum. I was 11 wks. I went in for my scheduled appt. and she looked for the heartbeat with the doppler and couldn't find one. She sent me for an ultrasound and it revealed a gestational sac, but no fetus.

I was in shock on Tuesday and cried some, but other than that no emotions really. Wednesday on the other hand was a different story. I completely lost it. My husband has been great, along with my friends and family.

I go back on Monday for another ultrasound to confirm then have a D&C scheduled for Tuesday.

Physically, I still feel pg. Emotionally, I'm getting better, but I know I will have another breakdown if I miscarry naturally before Tuesday or on Tuesday after the D&C.


----------



## Izzy's Mom (Apr 15, 2002)

I just experienced a blighted ovum at 12 weeks at the beginning of December. It was very difficult the first couple of weeks but I'm feeling better now, thank goodness for my son, he keeps me too busy to be sad! My first pregnancy was also pretty easy (although the stubborn boy was breech and I eventually had a c-sec!) and I never really thought I would experience any kind of miscarriage this time around. It caught me so off guard and was so upsetting. Not to mention how it changed my timetable for having a second child. We're trying again now though and hope to manage to have our second child sometime in 2004 - although we may have to wait until 2005 if it doesn't happen soon.


----------



## sunbaby (Sep 30, 2002)

i went in for an ultrasound on the 28th because i could tell something was wrong. we found a blighted ovum. i too, had a super easy first pregnancy, everything just kinda went my way, and we concieved this time on the first try, and i just figured nothing like this would ever happen to me- so i guess i was due for some difficulty. it is definately a lesson in patience, and letting go of control.

i really wanted to have a baby while dd was still 3, and it looks like the chances of that now are very slim.


----------



## SomedayMom (May 9, 2002)

My doctor suggested that I might have had a blighted ovum when I miscarried in October. I went in for a 10 week appointment and there was no heartbeat to be found, but being only 10 weeks, she decided to look on an abdominal u/s and see if she could find it that way. I had had nothing to drink and she found nothing, so while I was worried, we let it go. I started bleeding that day and was sent for 2 more u/s. Those u/s showed no sign of a vaginal pregnancy and the d&c a week later only turned up placental tissue, no fetal tissue. So, that is why a bo is speculated. It was my first pregnancy after 6 months of trying and was totally devastating. I still cry every day for my lost child, over 2 months later. We were told we could try again right away and did, but no luck yet.


----------



## EMZ (Sep 25, 2003)

Dealt with a b/o last year around this time. I was 13 weeks when no heartbeat was heard and 14 weeks by the time I miscarried and has subsequent d&c.

I healed emotionally and physically though at times i wonder "what if...." and I'm sure I'll always wonder that on and off for the rest of my life.

I thank God that I had my daughter and husband to get me through this time.

Take care of yourself and remember, whatever you may be feeling is normal. Some people bounce right back emotionally and others take more time, whatever you do, is right for you and is normal. Don't feel weird like you are grieving too long or maybe not long enough. We are all different.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear all you ladies that have dealt with this! I can't believe three of you just so recently! I'm so sorry!









My good friend have this last year. It was very hard on her too of course.

How long are you told to wait to TTC again?


----------



## jordmoder (Nov 20, 2001)

oh, my - I'm here to add my voice to those who have had a "blighted ovum". I passed what call just "the egg" just this Saturday. I wasn't surprised, though, as this pregnancy just didn't feel right from the beginning. I was 8 weeks by dates and started spotting on Monday, and by Saturday it was over.

I'm still bleeding, of course, but am thinking about TTC next cycle; I had a twin dream at 5 weeks with this pregnancy, and you know, I think they're waiting for me ... DH isn't so sure, though. We're both awfully old and have two very very busy little boys. Stranger things have happened!

All that aside, as others have said, all of our experiences are very real and very valuable and worthy of whatever grief process is necessary.

Peace to all of you.

Barbara


----------

